# Best Poodle Diet



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

Good morning,
I am new to the group and poodle parenting. My miniature poodle Molly is 11 months old And I just want to do what is best for her. I am very confused on poodle diet. I have had people tell me to feed them just a grain free dry food diet and I have had other people tell me to feed them them the kibble plus fruits and vegetables but no canned food. I would appreciate all of you experienced Poodle parents to help me out with advice in anyway you can. I cook her eggs and several other things several times a week because I tend to get wrapped up in what makes her happy and not necessarily what is good for her. She has severe itching under the neck she bites at her thigh area where she has chewed some hair off she pause at her ears So I’m kind of lost and it breaks my heart to see her do this. She gets bathed every Wednesday professionally with an all natural shampoo at least they tell me that it’s all natural and I just want what’s best for Molly I am open to any suggestions thank you in advance


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

What does her vet recommend? It sounds like a visit may be in order since she's itching and chewing her hair.

The best advice that I can give you is NOT to take advice from non-professionals. 

My own dog eats Royal Canin dry poodle food at his vet's recommendation.


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Cut out all the human food. Possibly allergic to chicken based dog food. Try feeding a salmon based food. I only feed dry kibble.


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> What does her vet recommend? It sounds like a visit may be in order since she's itching and chewing her hair.
> 
> The best advice that I can give you is NOT to take advice from non-professionals.
> 
> My own dog eats Royal Canin dry poodle food at his vet's recommendation.


Thank you very much for the response. So you’re a poodle eats only dry food?


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

Darling Darla said:


> Cut out all the human food. Possibly allergic to chicken based dog food. Try feeding a salmon based food. I only feed dry kibble.


Thank you so much for the response. She does get human food and that’s because I feel so guilty eating in front of her I am a horrible person when it comes to that I need to realize that she would be much happier if I don’t give it to her. My husband does not agree with me he has only had big dogs in the past but they only get dry food I don’t know how to stop her from begging when I am eating any suggestions would be good I have a hard time being forceful with her


----------



## georginak (Jan 5, 2021)

humingbrd62 said:


> Thank you very much for the response. So you’re a poodle eats only dry food?


Our toy eats the same! You want to feed your pup a diet that is approved by veterinary nutritionists (royal canin, purina pro plan, hills science are a few). Here's a good article by Tufts' vet med center about it . Our toy eats primarily dry, but I will buy the royal canin wet to put in treat puzzles, too.


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

georginak said:


> Our toy eats the same! You want to feed your pup a diet that is approved by veterinary nutritionists (royal canin, purina pro plan, hills science are a few). Here's a good article by Tufts' vet med center about it . Our toy eats primarily dry, but I will buy the royal canin wet to put in treat puzzles, too.


Thank you very much she is eating instinct which is recommended by my vet and many time she will turn her nose up to it because she’s waiting for people food which is my fault I always break down because I feel so guilty


----------



## georginak (Jan 5, 2021)

humingbrd62 said:


> Thank you very much she is eating instinct which is recommended by my vet and many time she will turn her nose up to it because she’s waiting for people food which is my fault I always break down because I feel so guilty


Try to find a high incentive treat you can keep around when she gives you those eyes, my Gigi loves butternut squash! Our vet recommended keeping even kibbles or wet food baked into little balls away from our pet's normal eating place and that will help develop that sense of getting something "special"


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

georginak said:


> Try to find a high incentive treat you can keep around when she gives you those eyes, my Gigi loves butternut squash! Our vet recommended keeping even kibbles or wet food baked into little balls away from our pet's normal eating place and that will help develop that sense of getting something "special"


Thank you very much I will start with that today because her itching is just so bad and I can’t help but think that I am causing that by letting her eat people food


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

Darling Darla said:


> Cut out all the human food. Possibly allergic to chicken based dog food. Try feeding a salmon based food. I only feed dry kibble.


Also how do I deal with her refusing to eat the dry food usually by the end of the day I give in and I know that’s wrong but watching her what I feel is suffer breaks my heart and I know that it’s not suffering she’s just trying to wait me out and she usually wins do I just let her go all day and not eat? And not worry about it and eventually she will eat the dry food? Do I give her no treats or anything until she eats her dry food?


----------



## georginak (Jan 5, 2021)

humingbrd62 said:


> Thank you very much I will start with that today because her itching is just so bad and I can’t help but think that I am causing that by letting her eat people food


Similarly to people, an elimination diet will help you figure out what might be triggering her if you believe it to be food-related. I am part of a Pet Vet group on facebook & vets usually recommend seeing a veterinary dermatologist for persistent issues.


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

georginak said:


> Similarly to people, an elimination diet will help you figure out what might be triggering her if you believe it to be food-related. I am part of a Pet Vet group on facebook & vets usually recommend seeing a veterinary dermatologist for persistent issues.


I have called her vet this morning and I am waiting for a callback and again I feel as if I’m not being part of the solution but part of the problem because I am giving her people food so today she’s going back to nothing but dry and we will see you in a couple of days if that helps her itching it’s going to hurt me worse than it’s going to hurt her LOL


----------



## georginak (Jan 5, 2021)

humingbrd62 said:


> Also how do I deal with her refusing to eat the dry food usually by the end of the day I give in and I know that’s wrong but watching her what I feel is suffer breaks my heart and I know that it’s not suffering she’s just trying to wait me out and she usually wins do I just let her go all day and not eat? And not worry about it and eventually she will eat the dry food? Do I give her no treats or anything until she eats her dry food?


I would suggest maybe trying a different kibble if she isn't interested in Instinct, grain free is generally not recommended unless it is allergy related, it's linked to Dilated Cardiomyopathy. I don't recommend allowing her to not eat all day, but I am not a vet either.


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

georginak said:


> I would suggest maybe trying a different kibble if she isn't interested in Instinct, grain free is generally not recommended unless it is allergy related, it's linked to Dilated Cardiomyopathy. I don't recommend allowing her to not eat all day, but I am not a vet either.


Thank you again it is also very confusing I have heard about how great grain free diet’s are and then I’ve heard that they’re not so I don’t know what to do and as far as her not eating the instinct she was on halo before this and she likes it for about a week and then she stops eating and she will eat when she gets hungry but I am just concerned about her going without


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't have a toy, but a standard - it seems that you are getting some good advice. I had to wean my boy off begging for human food and it took a long time to get where we are now. I admit spoiling him.- also it does seem to me to be an allergy problem and maybe you should be looking at other food than instinct. I feed Science Diet, which some will criticized but my does do very well on it added benefit is improvement of skin and coat.
I would see a vet to see if there might be something that can help you pup with the itching - especially with prolonged itch.


----------



## georginak (Jan 5, 2021)

humingbrd62 said:


> Thank you again it is also very confusing I have heard about how great grain free diet’s are and then I’ve heard that they’re not so I don’t know what to do and as far as her not eating the instinct she was on halo before this and she likes it for about a week and then she stops eating and she will eat when she gets hungry but I am just concerned about her going without


I know there is a lot of contradictory information out there, some people distrust big companies and certifying organizations. The tufts article outlines some good questions you can ask when exploring different foods to help make the personal decision. I know switching brands is frustrating, but you will find something that works for her!


----------



## georginak (Jan 5, 2021)

Asta's Mom said:


> I don't have a toy, but a standard - it seems that you are getting some good advice. I had to wean my boy off begging for human food and it took a long time to get where we are now. I admit spoiling him.- also it does seem to me to be an allergy problem and maybe you should be looking at other food than instinct. I feed Science Diet, which some will criticized but my does do very well on it added benefit is improvement of skin and coat.
> I would see a vet to see if there might be something that can help you pup with the itching - especially with prolonged itch.


We feed our cats science diet & their coats are beautiful since starting - also a great brand!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

humingbrd62 said:


> Thank you very much for the response. So you’re a poodle eats only dry food?


Yes. Just the dry. Plus water always available. 

He also gets organic snacks, but I'm very careful to get only trhose made in the USA with safe ingredients.

My dog is 16 months old and at his last checkup, the vet said that he's the perfect weight.
He's had no health problems so far. Other dog food brands are also good, but he likes the RC and the vet suggested it.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

humingbrd62 said:


> Thank you so much for the response. She does get human food and that’s because I feel so guilty eating in front of her I am a horrible person when it comes to that I need to realize that she would be much happier if I don’t give it to her. My husband does not agree with me he has only had big dogs in the past but they only get dry food I don’t know how to stop her from begging when I am eating any suggestions would be good I have a hard time being forceful with her


Where does your dog go for time on her own? a crate? a playarea? She needs one. Give her a dog treat at your dinner time and if necessary, place her in the quiet area.

Our dog gets a dog treat at our meal times; he doesn't expect anything else. Then he lies at our feet and waits for us to spill food on the floor. (He says he's just being friendly, but I know different!)


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

Asta's Mom said:


> I don't have a toy, but a standard - it seems that you are getting some good advice. I had to wean my boy off begging for human food and it took a long time to get where we are now. I admit spoiling him.- also it does seem to me to be an allergy problem and maybe you should be looking at other food than instinct. I feed Science Diet, which some will criticized but my does do very well on it added benefit is improvement of skin and coat.
> I would see a vet to see if there might be something that can help you pup with the itching - especially with prolonged itch.


Thank you very much I appreciate the input I do have a call into my vet and I’m pretty sure he’s going to tell me to go back to all dry and we will go from there I have started that today as hard as it is for me to watch her want some thing and no I can’t give it to her my goodness they are just like children aren’t they! I’m going to give it a few days and if she still itching I will try changing her dry food also thank you all so much for all of your advice what a wonderful forum


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

First of all, be assured that no dog, no matter how picky, will starve itself to death. I feet Purina Sensitive Skin and Stomach to all four of my dogs even though only one of them has a sensitive stomach. In the mornings I add a little shredded cheese to each bowl. In the evening I add some meat as a topper - one of the Wellness cans of just meat, no additives. I mix it in well so none of them can eat just the canned food! I have fed Purina to my show dogs for over 50 years because I believe that is is well researched.


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

Johanna said:


> First of all, be assured that no dog, no matter how picky, will starve itself to death. I feet Purina Sensitive Skin and Stomach to all four of my dogs even though only one of them has a sensitive stomach. In the mornings I add a little shredded cheese to each bowl. In the evening I add some meat as a topper - one of the Wellness cans of just meat, no additives. I mix it in well so none of them can eat just the canned food! I have fed Purina to my show dogs for over 50 years because I believe that is is well researched.


Thank you very much I am taking a screenshot of your advice I really appreciate your time


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Controlling the diet is an easy place to start if you can't immediately get access to a vet who is experienced with skin issues. Choose a single protein the dog hasn't eaten much before and eliminate everything else from the diet for a few weeks. Everything! No eggy snacks or little bits of sausage pried off the top of the pizza you are eating. Farmina has a venison formula, Purina has a fish-based sensitive skin formula, Wellness has several limited ingredient formulas based on turkey, fish, etc. A lot of people report problems with chicken, so I wouldn't use chicken as the sole protein to start. Read labels! A lot of labels say they are lamb or whatever, but chicken or poultry byproducts are included. If you find the dog's skin improves, then it's possible your strict diet has eliminated an allergen.


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Controlling the diet is an easy place to start if you can't immediately get access to a vet who is experienced with skin issues. Choose a single protein the dog hasn't eaten much before and eliminate everything else from the diet for a few weeks. Everything! No eggy snacks or little bits of sausage pried off the top of the pizza you are eating. Farmina has a venison formula, Purina has a fish-based sensitive skin formula, Wellness has several limited ingredient formulas based on turkey, fish, etc. A lot of people report problems with chicken, so I wouldn't use chicken as the sole protein to start. Read labels! A lot of labels say they are lamb or whatever, but chicken or poultry byproducts are included. If you find the dog's skin improves, then it's possible your strict diet has eliminated an allergen.


I am doing this stating today! Thank you!


----------



## mj1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

humingbrd62 said:


> Good morning,
> I am new to the group and poodle parenting. My miniature poodle Molly is 11 months old And I just want to do what is best for her. I am very confused on poodle diet. I have had people tell me to feed them just a grain free dry food diet and I have had other people tell me to feed them them the kibble plus fruits and vegetables but no canned food. I would appreciate all of you experienced Poodle parents to help me out with advice in anyway you can. I cook her eggs and several other things several times a week because I tend to get wrapped up in what makes her happy and not necessarily what is good for her. She has severe itching under the neck she bites at her thigh area where she has chewed some hair off she pause at her ears So I’m kind of lost and it breaks my heart to see her do this. She gets bathed every Wednesday professionally with an all natural shampoo at least they tell me that it’s all natural and I just want what’s best for Molly I am open to any suggestions thank you in advance


heyy, 
As a poodle mom, I totally hear you, and trust me I tried EVERYTHING. 
Not sure if your pooch is a picky one or not but mine is extremely picky and I must say it's not easy. 
I tried so many things for him and so far this is the only thing that works and he is not allergic to it.








STELLA & CHEWY'S Lil' Bites Chicken Little Recipe Small Breed Freeze-Dried Raw Dog Food, 7-oz bag - Chewy.com


Buy Stella & Chewy's Lil' Bites Chicken Little Recipe Small Breed Freeze-Dried Raw Dog Food, 7-oz bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com




and I add this on top of his food and he loves it.
STELLA & CHEWY'S Marie's Magical Dinner Dust Freeze-Dried Raw Cage-Free Chicken Dog Food Topper, 7-oz bag - Chewy.com 
I give him fruits and vegetables as treats too


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

mj1992 said:


> heyy,
> As a poodle mom, I totally hear you, and trust me I tried EVERYTHING.
> Not sure if your pooch is a picky one or not but mine is extremely picky and I must say it's not easy.
> I tried so many things for him and so far this is the only thing that works and he is not allergic to it.
> ...


Thank you very much and yes Molly is a super picky eater


----------



## mj1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

humingbrd62 said:


> Thank you very much and yes Molly is a super picky eater


Good luck 
]


----------



## humingbrd62 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have noticed several of my responses say that maybe I should stay away from chicken for a while to see if that helps but I can’t seem to find a royal canine Dog food kibble that is not chicken base for poodles. I was surprised to see that they are actually dog specific I’m not familiar with this brand so are those of you that are using royal canine feeding them the poodle brand that is chicken-based?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy had a horrible reaction to a whole cooked egg. She was frantic, she was so itchy. And while her groomer is very particular about shampoos, it wasn’t until I started sending Peggy with her own shampoo that she stopped having bad reactions a day or two after every appointment.

Peggy is free-fed Farmina Ancestral Grains Chicken & Pomegranate kibble. It does not contain legumes:

“The FDA is investigating a potential dietary link between canine dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM) and dogs eating certain grain-free dog foods. The foods of concern are those containing legumes such as peas or lentils, other legume seeds, or potatoes listed as primary ingredients.”









FDA Grain-Free Diet Alert: What Dog Owners Need to Know


Understand what the FDA is telling dog owners about grain-free dog food and dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM) so you can make informed decisions for your pet.




www.akc.org





She gets as much as she wants.

For breakfast and dinner, she gets a spoonful of Weruva canned chicken. We previously mixed it with her kibble, but too much of it was going to waste because you can’t leave wet food out for long and she isn’t the type to wolf down a big bowl of food.

Now she gobbles up the Weruva at mealtimes (I think it’s important to have some routine) and then can snack on her kibble as her appetite dictates. Sometimes she eats a lot. Some days she barely touches it.

While we eat dinner, she stays in her bed. We rewarded heavily for this to start, and then slowly tapered off. Now she generally gets one treat mid-meal, but still feels a positive association with her bed at mealtime. She knows what’s expected of her and knows that good things come to poodles who stay in their beds while the humans eat.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Have you tried moistening her kibble with warm water? That can make it more palatable (tasty/smelly) and a bit easier to eat. This worked well for my previous dog and my poodle puppy.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but it's possible that you're bathing her too often and that's why she is itchy, especially in the winter when everyone's skin is so dry. I bathe my toy poodle every 3 weeks, sometimes every 2.5 weeks if I start to feel like he's not smelling great.

As for food, my toy is super picky. I feed him Ziwi Peak, which a very high quality food made in New Zealand (you can order it on Amazon or get it at a speciality dog food store). It's expensive, but a 1 pound bag lasts my dog a while since he's so small. Along with the Ziwi Peak, I feed a homemade diet, consisting mainly of beef, chicken, salmon, sweet potatoes, green beans, oatmeal, chicken bone broth, beef bone broth, and finely ground eggshell for calcium. I cook only a couple times a month and freeze it into ice cube trays for easy dispensing. 

Also, as other posters have mentioned, I have heard that sometimes dogs can be allergic to chicken, although I've been lucky and have never had a dog that was.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

You will receive all sorts of recommendations saying their way is the only way. I suggest you contact your breeder and ask how your poodles lineage has been fed back 2 or 3 generations. My Spoo almost died on vet prescribed kibble of the highest 'quality'. When I contacted the breeder, she told me his lineage had been on raw back 3 generations. My vet was horrified, but when I changed him to raw, he started improving within a day. We have never looked back. My vet has totally changed their mind on the raw diet.

It is not the chicken that is the problem, unless it is chicken with added ingredients or added 'solution'. 100% Raw chicken is ok with 98% of dogs. It is the processed chicken in over-processed kibble that is the problem. (Or the additives)

Others have mentioned Stella and Chewys, which is not an over-processed kibble, but a freeze dried raw food, so is not likely to cause problems. Very few vets know much about nutrition at all.


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

humingbrd62 said:


> Also how do I deal with her refusing to eat the dry food usually by the end of the day I give in and I know that’s wrong but watching her what I feel is suffer breaks my heart and I know that it’s not suffering she’s just trying to wait me out and she usually wins do I just let her go all day and not eat? And not worry about it and eventually she will eat the dry food? Do I give her no treats or anything until she eats her dry food?


I will wet a smaller bowl of the kibble also because my Toy poodle is a little bit picky. I keep a full bowl of dry and a bowl of wet kibble down. My dogs also don’t get treats daily.


----------



## mj1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

All 


humingbrd62 said:


> I have noticed several of my responses say that maybe I should stay away from chicken for a while to see if that helps but I can’t seem to find a royal canine Dog food kibble that is not chicken base for poodles. I was surprised to see that they are actually dog specific I’m not familiar with this brand so are those of you that are using royal canine feeding them the poodle brand that is chicken-based?


Royal Canin is only chicken based.


----------



## NanaBee (Mar 14, 2020)

humingbrd62 said:


> Good morning,
> I am new to the group and poodle parenting. My miniature poodle Molly is 11 months old And I just want to do what is best for her. I am very confused on poodle diet. I have had people tell me to feed them just a grain free dry food diet and I have had other people tell me to feed them them the kibble plus fruits and vegetables but no canned food. I would appreciate all of you experienced Poodle parents to help me out with advice in anyway you can. I cook her eggs and several other things several times a week because I tend to get wrapped up in what makes her happy and not necessarily what is good for her. She has severe itching under the neck she bites at her thigh area where she has chewed some hair off she pause at her ears So I’m kind of lost and it breaks my heart to see her do this. She gets bathed every Wednesday professionally with an all natural shampoo at least they tell me that it’s all natural and I just want what’s best for Molly I am open to any suggestions thank you in advance





humingbrd62 said:


> Good morning,
> I am new to the group and poodle parenting. My miniature poodle Molly is 11 months old And I just want to do what is best for her. I am very confused on poodle diet. I have had people tell me to feed them just a grain free dry food diet and I have had other people tell me to feed them them the kibble plus fruits and vegetables but no canned food. I would appreciate all of you experienced Poodle parents to help me out with advice in anyway you can. I cook her eggs and several other things several times a week because I tend to get wrapped up in what makes her happy and not necessarily what is good for her. She has severe itching under the neck she bites at her thigh area where she has chewed some hair off she pause at her ears So I’m kind of lost and it breaks my heart to see her do this. She gets bathed every Wednesday professionally with an all natural shampoo at least they tell me that it’s all natural and I just want what’s best for Molly I am open to any suggestions thank you in advance


I have just recently switched my 14 month old Miniature to a completely raw diet. She also occasionally bites at her leg but spends much less time doing that now. This is my 4th experiment with food and I am sticking with raw (must include ground up bone so buy it, don’t make it).


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

humingbrd62 said:


> Good morning,
> I am new to the group and poodle parenting. My miniature poodle Molly is 11 months old And I just want to do what is best for her. I am very confused on poodle diet. I have had people tell me to feed them just a grain free dry food diet and I have had other people tell me to feed them them the kibble plus fruits and vegetables but no canned food. I would appreciate all of you experienced Poodle parents to help me out with advice in anyway you can. I cook her eggs and several other things several times a week because I tend to get wrapped up in what makes her happy and not necessarily what is good for her. She has severe itching under the neck she bites at her thigh area where she has chewed some hair off she pause at her ears So I’m kind of lost and it breaks my heart to see her do this. She gets bathed every Wednesday professionally with an all natural shampoo at least they tell me that it’s all natural and I just want what’s best for Molly I am open to any suggestions thank you in advance


Consider working with a homeopath for vaccine side effects. This happens often and unrecognized. Fresh food is best. Look at Honest Kitchen or raw or a balanced homemade diet. The worst thing you can do for your dog is feed the same food every day for a lifetime. Rotate proteins and brands. Try 4-legger shampoo. Coconut oil for skin. Zymox without hydrocortisone is good for yeasty ears if that’s what’s going on. Disclaimer: I am not a vet but have a certificate in pet food nutrition and currently enrolled in a degree program for natural treatment of animals.


----------



## NoodsTheDoods (Jan 18, 2021)

humingbrd62 said:


> Thank you very much she is eating instinct which is recommended by my vet and many time she will turn her nose up to it because she’s waiting for people food which is my fault I always break down because I feel so guilty


I was running into the same issue just one morning she lost interest in her puppy food. She is well, just bored I assume now she scarfs down her food with her topper on it. I like using the instinct raw boost mixers skin and coat health. Hope that helps : ) <3


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I wish I could recall where I read this, but it was a nutrition article that explains just how small the stomach is, and how a dog or cat that eats a mouthful here or there is actually eating more appropriately for their stomach size.

Since reading that, I’ve been much happier with Peggy’s eating habits. She eats her wet food on schedule, twice a day, but she’s not distending her stomach, eating big servings of kibble in a single session—kibble that expands even further as it digests.


----------



## Mimijune (Dec 30, 2020)

humingbrd62 said:


> Good morning,
> I am new to the group and poodle parenting. My miniature poodle Molly is 11 months old And I just want to do what is best for her. I am very confused on poodle diet. I have had people tell me to feed them just a grain free dry food diet and I have had other people tell me to feed them them the kibble plus fruits and vegetables but no canned food. I would appreciate all of you experienced Poodle parents to help me out with advice in anyway you can. I cook her eggs and several other things several times a week because I tend to get wrapped up in what makes her happy and not necessarily what is good for her. She has severe itching under the neck she bites at her thigh area where she has chewed some hair off she pause at her ears So I’m kind of lost and it breaks my heart to see her do this. She gets bathed every Wednesday professionally with an all natural shampoo at least they tell me that it’s all natural and I just want what’s best for Molly I am open to any suggestions thank you in advance


I’m new here as well and have a six month old mini. You’ve received lots of advice on food (we’re currently doing kibble for morning and noontime, and canned for dinner). But from what I’ve learned from our poodle breeder (AKC approved) bathing your mini once a week is way too much. We’ve been told every 3-4 weeks max. We brush him regularly (every day or two), and use Tropiclean No Rinse “shampoo” if he gets too stinky between baths. We also use Tropiclean Shampoo and Conditioner when we do bathe him, and get him groomed every six weeks. One other consideration is atopic dermatitis and environmental allergies, which again our breeder warned us about. It’s not really the season in most areas, but being in dry CA we’ve got all kinds of pollen and dust around. So our mini gets a Cytopoint injection every 6-8 weeks. Hope this helps!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

NanaBee said:


> I have just recently switched my 14 month old Miniature to a completely raw diet. She also occasionally bites at her leg but spends much less time doing that now. This is my 4th experiment with food and I am sticking with raw (must include ground up bone so buy it, don’t make it).


Your lucky dog going to raw! You do not need to include ground up bone if you include softer bones like chicken bones. I simply feed chicken bone in raw, high quality with zero additives or solution. Chewing the bones herself will make her much less likely to chew on other things. Try a whole chicken wing to start. Always stay there with her to supervise. And I trained my dog from the start to give anything to me immediately when I ask. Some people like necks, but for some reason mine chokes on them, whereas he can eat whole wings, thighs, even legs. I held onto the ends of bones when he started.


----------

